# Small dent in hood



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

It seems I got myself a dent in the hood of my car, I think from following to close to a big truck & a gavel flew out & hit the hood in a odd place. See attached image below, to me this is awful & I don't like a dent on my car. But places to have this fixed in my area are very limited so any suggestions on fixing this?, I don't have any access behind this, I am thinking just a hood guard might cover this if I cannot get a repair done, but I hate those hood things.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ugh......right where the hood is doublewalled and at a crease......no pdr for this one.

Learn to love it......

Sux.

Rob


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah this is what I thought robby because I checked it out. So my fears has been confirmed, I guess I'll learn to love it for awhile til I trade it in.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I am guessing a wind deflector would cover this spot up would you say?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, Just looks hideous.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Yes, Just looks hideous.


I couldn't agree more actually, not a fan of those. But that small ding I just can barely stand to look at it, so it really all depends on how much I can stand the ding. LOL


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had a ding further up the hood in my align of sight. A Sierra helped me get a new hood. Then something or someone dented the hood and roof. Multiple hit and runs from street side parking, I just gave up and glad I didn't get that Premier RS in January after all.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Yup, my professional opinion is it's totaled. Gonna have to trade it for a gen 2.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> Yup, my professional opinion is it's totaled. Gonna have to trade it for a gen 2.


Part out thread


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

You could try one of these.... :th_dblthumb2:

Chevrolet Cruze SEIBON OEM Style Carbon Fiber Hood for 2011-2016 Limited

Chevrolet Cruze SEIBON SS Style Carbon Fiber Hood for 2011-2016 Limited


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Price isn't too terrible either...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am thinking the same with my wife's Accord. The other day I backed it out of drive right into back of my Cruze. Both cars, broke a tail light and a little paint damage to Cruze bumper. Accord, I ended up cracking/splitting the bumper cover. Taillight on Cruze easy $50 at junk yard Honda N/A at junk yard $230 at Honda. Found one at eBay for $60 so returned to Honda. Now what to do with bumper: repair or replace? Really not noticeable unless you know about it or look for it. I am sure if I take to body shop they will just replace. What I found for painted bumper @ $250 and only about 6 bolts holding on.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Patman said:


> I am thinking the same with my wife's Accord. The other day I backed it out of drive right into back of my Cruze. Both cars, broke a tail light and a little paint damage to Cruze bumper. Accord, I ended up cracking/splitting the bumper cover. Taillight on Cruze easy $50 at junk yard Honda N/A at junk yard $230 at Honda. Found one at eBay for $60 so returned to Honda. Now what to do with bumper: repair or replace? Really not noticeable unless you know about it or look for it. I am sure if I take to body shop they will just replace. What I found for painted bumper @ $250 and only about 6 bolts holding on.


WOW!

You have had a bad luck stream going for awhile.......with cars anyways.

I think that Accord has some bad ju ju that came with it........get rid of that thing.

Rob


I would tend to agree but it is my wife's car and she really likes it and I rarely see it except for in the garage and when riding in the car someone else is driving.
Be it my son or wife as it bores the daylights out of me(automatic) unless we are going somewhere that requires the highway and I am the experienced hwy driver.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

chevrasaki said:


> Yup, my professional opinion is it's totaled. Gonna have to trade it for a gen 2.


Laughing... This totally sucks I must say, but as Robby mentioned must learn to love it! So I am leaning towards just looking at this ding for awhile or putting a air deflector on it for time being & then its off to the new gen 2 model.




Merc6 said:


> Part out thread


Lol


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> You could try one of these.... :th_dblthumb2:
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze SEIBON OEM Style Carbon Fiber Hood for 2011-2016 Limited
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze SEIBON SS Style Carbon Fiber Hood for 2011-2016 Limited



Yep I have already checked those out. My thought is if I am going to spend that much money on a replacement hood, w/ all the issue my Cruze has had I wouldn't sink no real money into getting a replacement hood & having it painted to the same color only if I was going to keep it. My full intentions are to trade this in & so this ding is going to help me push this a long quicker but as mentioned in my previous reply not quite there yet on trading. 

So its either learn to love it for the time being or use a air deflector just to hide that awful ding.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Before I bought a replacement hood I'd by a nice flawless silver hood from the wrecking yard off a rear ended Cruze......straight bolt on, no color matching.

Did this on a silver 2000 Cavalier that got rock punched right in my sightline........200 bucks later, all was right with the world.

Rob


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

You could just have it bumped and painted. Either at a shop that will do it the right way, or ask your local used car dealer for their "spot repair" guys number. Either way it'll disappear like magic.


----------

